# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Fake or Real Jins?

## dbcooper

Hi everyone,

I found a domestic source of Jins recently. I received a few pics of his Jins and they look totally different from whatever I've seen before. I'm almost sure these things are fake but I'm not an expert. Anyone know if it's fake or real?

Thank you,
David

----------


## widowmaker2

ive never seen them packd like that b4...the print is wayyyy off on them as well

----------


## PT

thats the way the new ones are packed but also the new fakes and i can almost gurentee you that you will be getting fakes off your new domestic hgh source. i have the same looking kits but the majority if jinos floating around today are fake because of the chineese government shuting the company down(partly)

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Damn that sucks.

----------


## widowmaker2

heres a pic of someof my real ones..yes i know they are outdated..but im using them anyway...i had 200iu still in the fridge from a couple years ago.

----------


## MOMSAIDIMAJUICEHEAD

The only thing wrong with that picture is thats not my hand holding them

----------


## PT

> heres a pic of someof my real ones..yes i know they are outdated..but im using them anyway...i had 200iu still in the fridge from a couple years ago.


 there almost 2 years past the expiration date so im sure there not as potent anymore. just take more then you normally would. if i had them and normally wanted to take 5ius everyday i would take 8ius of that to even out the loss of potency

----------

